# Pacus and piranhas?



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

Can a red belly pacu live with red bellies piranhas.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

yes. they can and do really well but they have to grow up around eachother


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> yes. they can and do really well but they have to grow up around eachother


yep It can be done if grown up with each other but sometimes it can go wrong. I have seen some new guy before at a LFS get a customer to return a red belly pacu and he thought it was a piranha and put it in with the P's ... wasnt pretty... they didnt kill it but damaged it severly... luckly someone that new something that worked there took it out asap and mangaed to save it ... that was atleast a month ago and it is still in the proccess of repairing itself...


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

oh yah and another thing incase you didnt realize... if you plan on keeping these things forever you are going to need a giant aquarium ... they can get over a meter long :0


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

There has been occurences where pacus and Ps are housed in the same tank. Pacus being a vegetarian cousin to Piranhas. I had them together once, the pacu was a little larger in size with juvenile Ps. But like Snow said.. they do get huge. And the bigger they get.. the bigger appetite they'll also have for each other.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Anything and everything that live w/ Ps are meal potentials...just to let u know...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

haha i actually have experience with this.... when my uncle was taking care of three of my rbp's all around 2-3 inches in a 80g tank he stuck in a red belly pacu to see if they were really piranhas and he said as soon as that pacu hit the water the piranhas smashed it againsta the glass and ate him.... the only thing left was his head.... so i wouldn't do it... at least not with my piranhas


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

yes they are able to and sometiems they cant


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

anything you put in the tank is a potential meal. The pacu may last a year, or one mintute.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Hoefully your reds will eat it ! I personally hate Pacu. Crap looking head shape !!


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah, I couldn't get a pacu, I just hate that head shape. It makes them look... dorky or soemthing. Stupid.

Why get a pacu when you could have that awesome, massive lower jaw?


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

wow, that thread is almost 2 years old!


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

the pacus might eat your reds tho or it might be the other way around


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

yeah they can live together OK! but in the ned the pacu get's huge!


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

holy thread revival batman


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

god dammit stop reviving fooking threads FFS


----------



## alkis_83 (Jan 17, 2005)

Guys i am disappointed.Iam afraid to say that the red belly pacu i bought has been decimated and tottally violated... by my tankbirthed red bellies!!! I afear that nothing with fresh blood and bones can survive in my and -personally i think-also yours aquariums. The only case a fish can survive will be just for a short period of time. If you don not believe i will soon uplod the proof to you! I've got a video that shows what's left of my beloved pacu after half an hour. Well, you gotta guess! Its head!!!


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

nice lets see the video


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

"Brendan" Stop posting in old threads!


----------

